

Test your IPv6 Connectivity - quellhorst
http://test-ipv6.com/

======
sgrove
Failed! But then I knew that, I'm on comcast and I believe they've only
recently rolled out IPv6 support in a single area (according to
[http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/020111-comcast-
ipv6.ht...](http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/020111-comcast-ipv6.html)).
It's supposedly the first dual-stack DOCSIS system in the states, and it's in
Colorado. I suppose it'll be awhile before it makes its appearance out here in
the Bay Area.

That said, I'm looking forward to having access to my machines at home
remotely without any special setup. Very tired of jumping through hoops for
such a simple use case.

~~~
wmf
_I'm looking forward to having access to my machines at home remotely without
any special setup._

If that's what you want, 6to4 (e.g. AirPort Extreme router with firewall
disabled) can provide that today.

------
dibarra
7/10 for both, Teredo is easy to set up. I can help anyone who has questions
with it.

------
quellhorst
My results: 7/10 for IPv4, 0/10 for IPv6

